# Friday, SCOTUS and the Second Amendment



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://reason.com/2020/04/28/after...cond-amendment-cases-for-5-1-2020-conference/

They court screwed up a decision in one second amendment case already. My guess is they will screw the pooch on some more. I hope not but as my dad said,"spit in on hand and wish in the other. See which one gets full first." Now he used a different word than spot but you all get the point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This case was questionable weather they should have gone ahead and heard it. NY had already dropped what they were doing so normally that would make the case mute . I do not think that is right but it is how it works. For some reason they hear it anyway and then did nothing with it.
Kind of like some people planning to rob a bank. LE finds out about so they decide not to rob the bank. The crime was/ wrong was still done. But I am just a simple minded person. 
We have to wonder if the coming cases will be decided based on law or on feeling. Feels works well for many you don't have any standards to follow. And as the Omaha king once said . The Constitution is outdated and does not apply.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This case was questionable weather they should have gone ahead and heard it. NY had already dropped what they were doing so normally that would make the case mute . I do not think that is right but it is how it works. For some reason they hear it anyway and then did nothing with it.
> Kind of like some people planning to rob a bank. LE finds out about so they decide not to rob the bank. The crime was/ wrong was still done. But I am just a simple minded person.
> We have to wonder if the coming cases will be decided based on law or on feeling. Feels works well for many you don't have any standards to follow. And as the Omaha king once said . The Constitution is outdated and does not apply.


SCOTUS has been a bunch of limp dick panty wastes SOBs, when it has come to enforcing our Constitution, and upholding the oath they took.

They should be impeached if they don't uphold our Constitution. That should have happened first, almost as soon as our Republic was created. Now they think they are God Almighty, that can deny our inalienable rights. Rights garantteed by our Lord, not given by a stinking politician or corrupted Judge..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> SCOTUS has been a bunch of limp dick panty wastes SOBs, when it has come to enforcing our Constitution, and upholding the oath they took.
> 
> They should be impeached if they don't uphold our Constitution. That should have happened first, almost as soon as our Republic was created. Now they think they are God Almighty, that can deny our inalienable rights. Rights garantteed by our Lord, not given by a stinking politician or corrupted Judge..


 When it comes to the law they are. 5 of 9 can change anything they want to . All they have to do is ask someone to bring them a case. Then they can changes word meaning they can write new words in and make a law say what ever they want.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> When it comes to the law they are. 5 of 9 can change anything they want to . All they have to do is ask someone to bring them a case. Then they can changes word meaning they can write new words in and make a law say what ever they want.


All they have to do, is be influenced, bribed, or threatened. Then they do whom evers bidding.

Rights are given by God, laws are a creation of imperfect men, whose motives are not often pure nor just.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> All they have to do, is be influenced, bribed, or threatened. Then they do whom evers bidding.
> 
> Rights are given by God, laws are a creation of imperfect men, whose motives are not often pure nor just.


 Trust me I don't like what is going on. Facing the truth is the first step. Look at what we now know the FBI did to Flynn. How many others have they done this too? Who is next ? What is to stop them from treating you to lie? Surely no court. The courts are just as corrupt as the LE agencies . In turn they are just as bad as the elected officials that allow all of this to go on. They don't just turn a blind eye, they are right there help to use the system to commit crimes.


----------

